# How to get curls with velcro rollers



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 10, 2008)

I fell in lovee with this girls hair & when i asked her how she did it she told me she washes and drys her hair and then puts it in velcro rollers for around 4 hours/as long as possible. She then takes the rollers out, sprays it with hairspray, backcombs it a bit and its done. Ive no problem with the backcombing/teasing aspect but when i tried this exact routine the velcro rollers did nothing for my hair at all! My hair came out straight, maybe a bit more volumised but there was not a curl in sight! her hair was ringlet curled so nicely i didn't understand where i went wrong. My rollers were fairly big so what size rollers would i need to achieve curls like this:







Thankss for your helpp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<33 *xox*


----------



## user79 (Oct 10, 2008)

Maybe she meant hot rollers with a velcro or felt lining? Those def look like hot roller curls. Maybe try rolling the hair up on smaller size velcro rollers, and then using a blowdryer with a diffuser on the front, low speed setting but high heat and heat up the hair on the rollers that way, then let them cool. You might also try a curl activating spray or product...


----------



## GlossyAbby (Oct 10, 2008)

when I use velcro cirlers I put them in my hair wet then let it dry and get curls


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 10, 2008)

Putting the rollers with the hair wet and letting them dry like that sounds like it might work better.I actually have curly hair but i hate my curls because they grow in straight from the root and then they get wavy and then they get real curly at the bottom. So when i do want a curly look i use a curling iron. But i have hear lots about the velcro rollers but im scared it would just make my hair a bit mess since im not sure what to do with my hair EVER!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 10, 2008)

i have BIG velcro rollers, and those dont give curls, just volume, unless you have long hair and just want the ends to kind of curl "under".

so i bought the smallest velcro rollers my Target carried, and put them in my hair wet and used my hairdryer with the diffuser to dry it fast, and i got ringlets.

You cant put them in dry hair that get that effect, you need to put them in wet and let them dry or dry them then take themout when they h ave COMPLETELy cooled. 

spray with hairspray, fix peices/backcomb where you want and

VIOLA! done!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_i have BIG velcro rollers, and those dont give curls, just volume, unless you have long hair and just want the ends to kind of curl "under".

so i bought the smallest velcro rollers my Target carried, and put them in my hair wet and used my hairdryer with the diffuser to dry it fast, and i got ringlets.

You cant put them in dry hair that get that effect, you need to put them in wet and let them dry or dry them then take themout when they h ave COMPLETELy cooled. 

spray with hairspray, fix peices/backcomb where you want and

VIOLA! done!_

 

what size are the small rollers that worked for you?
x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 10, 2008)

i always thought of the smallest rollers as being the ones my nan uses and was scared i was going to get a curl flat to my head like she gets when she uses them lol but i don't think she uses velcro rollers


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_what size are the small rollers that worked for you?
x_

 

lemme see if i can find them on the site...well i couldnt, because they are so cheap they dont even advertise them lol.

they are like 1/4 inch thick i think. lemme see if i can find any link, well i think they are the 21mm size ones. they are tiny.

Like i said, i just got out of the shower, towel dried my hair as much as possible, sprayed my roots with volumizer, put some mouse in my hair, then rolled my whole head, roll them side wise, not "under". blow hair with dryer to dry them faster and leave them in as long as possible, only take them out when they are COMPLETELT DRY AND COOL. set with hair spray. i run my fingers through them to loosen them up a bit and i flat iron my top shrotest layer and curl it under and style my bangs. 

ALSO, i use a FINE MIST hairspray by tressemme. it doesnt weigh the curls down.

eta: it may have been the 24mm size ones. regaurdless, it was the smallest ones my Target had but i can also purchase them at my local walgreens (drugstore)

you could probably find them at a local beauty supply store as well.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 10, 2008)

I haven't tried velcro rollers yet, but I bought some the other day.. I'd try doing it when your hair is damp, not wet. Use some kind of 'setting' product, maybe like a light spray gel or styling cream, that way it kind of holds the curl without being crunchy.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_lemme see if i can find them on the site...well i couldnt, because they are so cheap they dont even advertise them lol.

they are like 1/4 inch thick i think. lemme see if i can find any link, well i think they are the 21mm size ones. they are tiny.

Like i said, i just got out of the shower, towel dried my hair as much as possible, sprayed my roots with volumizer, put some mouse in my hair, then rolled my whole head, roll them side wise, not "under". blow hair with dryer to dry them faster and leave them in as long as possible, only take them out when they are COMPLETELT DRY AND COOL. set with hair spray. i run my fingers through them to loosen them up a bit and i flat iron my top shrotest layer and curl it under and style my bangs. 

ALSO, i use a FINE MIST hairspray by tressemme. it doesnt weigh the curls down.

eta: it may have been the 24mm size ones. regaurdless, it was the smallest ones my Target had but i can also purchase them at my local walgreens (drugstore)

you could probably find them at a local beauty supply store as well._

 
Thanks, i live in the UK so i don't have any of the shops you have but im sure i can find those size somewhere!
x


----------

